# Low Supply of DVC Resales



## littlestar (Apr 6, 2017)

Is it just me or does there seem to be a very low supply of DVC contracts for sale? I frequently check SSR resale inventory and there is not much out there right now.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 6, 2017)

My guess: the usual seasonal ebb and flow, combined with a steadily improving travel demand with fewer owners at any one time thinking "We don't really use this anymore. We should sell it."


----------



## icydog (Apr 19, 2017)

It could be the rental market is so good right now that owners are renting their points out rather than selling their interests.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 20, 2017)

You could be right, icy dog. I have heard there are wait lists for point renting companies.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 30, 2017)

I have been browsing some of the resale companies recently and the list has been short.  All my points are direct but was going to consider a small resale add-on in the near future.  Seems like I might have to go the direct route for my home resort and UY.


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 30, 2017)

I assume everyone is aware of it, but there is a good site which has all DVC listings (regardless of broker) which currently has 537 listings (I've seen higher, but definitely not "very low"):
disneydvcresale.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2017)

Seth Nock told me he can get just about any DVC points I want, any increment I want, just to call him, and his website is sellingtimeshares.net  He also has other hotel brands, other than Disney. 

I wish I had about $50K sitting around right now, because I would buy a bunch of points at the old Wilderness Lodge Villas.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 30, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Seth Nock told me he can get just about any DVC points I want, any increment I want, just to call him, and his website is sellingtimeshares.net  He also has other hotel brands, other than Disney.
> 
> I wish I had about $50K sitting around right now, because I would buy a bunch of points at the old Wilderness Lodge Villas.



Why buy a bunch of the old wilderness lodge points? Are they selling at a lower price, or do you think the new amenities will increase their value, or you just like it there? They are one of the shorter expiry resorts iirc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> Why buy a bunch of the old wilderness lodge points? Are they selling at a lower price, or do you think the new amenities will increase their value, or you just like it there? They are one of the shorter expiry resorts iirc.



All of the above.  We love the units, the points are cheap, and we don't care about short expiration because we are 62.  We own quite a few OKW points, and those have the shortest expiration from today.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 30, 2017)

rfc0001 said:


> I assume everyone is aware of it, but there is a good site which has all DVC listings (regardless of broker) which currently has 537 listings (I've seen higher, but definitely not "very low"):
> disneydvcresale.com


 I only see 352 on that site (I clicked 13 resorts to search) - what are you clicking to see over 500? I cannot see what you are seeing.

The Timeshare Store has only nine active Saratoga listings on their website.


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 30, 2017)

littlestar said:


> I only see 352 on that site (I clicked 13 resorts to search) - what are you clicking to see over 500? I cannot see what you are seeing.
> 
> The Timeshare Store has only nine active Saratoga listings on their website.


Just the default view (nothing selected) when you log in:





Now its 469 (probably refreshed today).  Not that those are all still available -- just using it as a measure of availability.   I've know I've seen over 1,000 on the same site, for comparison.  So, not high, but not extremely low either.


----------

